# Beware of Radians Custom Molded Earplugs



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought a pack of this product yesterday. It never set up and I spent 2 hours in the emergency room last night. They couldn't get it out and I am right now sitting at the Mid Michigan ENT. I am hoping they can get this out today.

When I called the manufacturer last night Mel in customer service said they had a batch last year that was bad. She also advised me to use Q tips and rubbing alcohol to get it out....not a good idea.

The place I bought this from pulled all of remaining product off the shelf.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

And I have been thinking of getting some of them, not now !!!! Thanks for posting and I hope everything gets resolved.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

PW...thanks. The ENT was able to get it out. The ear channel had swollen shut making it difficult. I have ears drops with steroids to take care of infection and reduce the swelling. I have some fluid behind the ear drum so I go back in a week for a recheck and a hearing test to see if there is any damage.

Radian has indicated they are going to pay for all expenses. Right now I expect a full recovery....and I am thankful for that.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Good luck on a full, speedy recovery.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck Bob


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Uh yuck ! Glad you're ok.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well it sounds like they might be a stand up company, that is good


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

close call, glad you're okay!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like there should be a public announcement and recall.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

According to Radian the product I got was old stock and that is why is failed. My packaging didn't have any kind of date stamped on it anywhere.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I am going to have my audiologist make me 2 pair. One pair will for my Walker Game Ear Elite HD Pro that I have for hunting. The other pair will be for the general noise protection. .mowing, weed walking and such.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

wonder if a person called them , if they could tell you how to tell if a pkg was an old lot or not ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet they have a way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

1-877-723-4267

I called them and after getting a "he's gone for the day you can call him on Monday " I asked for his voice mail....it was full ! Sounds like Customer relations is lacking just a bit.. Steve Clark is who you want to speak to, he is the quality control guy....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Don, I will call them Monday


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Don...I was going to reply with the info but didn't have it handy. I plan on getting back with Steve also...when I talked to him about the packaging it sounded like they had made several changes since 09. I wanted clarification and was hoping to convince them to post a notice on their site.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

DeereGuy, you lucked out on that one, it could have been really nasty. glad all is well.

Bruce


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll wait right here for Steves reply. Thanks Ed and Bob for taking the initiative to call and follow through on this, my plate is full for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Geez never a dull moment, glad you're alright, I'd be a bit nervous about taking steroids - might have some extra growth you didn't count on!!!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

No kidding hassel...at least I can start wearing my regular hearing aids today. The steroids were in the ear drops with the anti biotic to help with the ear canal swelling.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Your ears will be all bulked up now


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Fred....just what I needed..lol

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a quick uodate. I have a call in to Steve...just waiting on a call back.

I have also asked if I could get 2 packs directly from them. I still have faith in their product and hiccups happen all the time. They have been good to deal with and that says a lot. Once I get to talk to Steve I will get a better detail from him on the packaging and expiration dates.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Guess I don't need to call, lol


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I just heard back from Steve. Basically there isn't an expiration on anything that was manufactured after Dec 2012. The product should be in a ball shape when you get it. If it isn't then it is bad and you need to contact them for replacement. They are going to get this info out via their website.

I have 2 packages of new product coming from them and I have no reason to doubt it will be fine. I will keep everyone posted.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Update 8/7/2014.
Just got back from the ENT appointment and all is well...no additional hearing loss and everything is fine now.

I have sent on my expenses to Steve this morning...I expect all to go well.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the update !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear all is well with your hearing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great news.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok gang..the replacement ear molds arrived yesterday and they worked great. I let them set in my ears 20 minutes just to be safe. You could actually hear the material hardening.

I tested them out with the walker game ears yesterday evening. I called in and shot 2 coyotes yesterday. Shot my AR 3 times and the game ears did their job. Costly but worth it if they are going to help save the hearing I have left.

Here is what the game ears looked like molded into the Radian ear molds.





Both yotes we runners yesterday evening and I am headed back now to do some more tracking. First yote was 175 yards and did the spin and drop ....layed there doing the kiyi and that stopped the second one long enough to take a shot.....it did 2 360 spins then ran into the taller weeds. I have the shots and kiyi on video but not the yotes...they came out directly to my left and my cam was on my right...I didn't want to pass up shots just to get it on film....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the coyotes. Good luck tracking them down. Are the Radians washable ? even with the Game ears in them ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My grandma said; " don't put nothing smaller than your elbow in your ear " glad your ok.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Congrats on the coyotes. Good luck tracking them down. Are the Radians washable ? even with the Game ears in them ?


Thanks Don long over due for sure.

They are washable...I just will pull the tube out when I do. I also put them in the dryer I have for my regular hearing aids which removes any moisture they may have.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> My grandma said; " don't put nothing smaller than your elbow in your ear " glad your ok.


Very wise gradma there AZ


----------

